# Probleme avec insertSubview : SIGABRT



## ansadajl (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je me forme a la gestion des vues dans les applis Iphone

A l'exécution j'ai mon appli qui plante à cette ligne ci : 
	
	



```
[self.view insertSubview:yellowViewController.view atIndex:0];
```

J'ai l'erreur : GDB : Program received signal : "SIGABRT"
Avant de poster la suite de mon code pouvez vous dans un premier temps me dire quelle est selon vous l'origine du problème?

Par avance merci.


----------



## Céroce (21 Octobre 2010)

C'est impossible de donner une réponse sans voir le reste du code, tu utilises certainement une référence vers un objet qui n'est plus en mémoire.


----------

